# Does External Stress Cause You and Your Partner to Fight?



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Many couples deal with external stress. While some stress is unavoidable, how we cope with it is often what leads to more problems in our relationships.

Do external stressors (e.g., finances, family issues, workload, etc.) negatively impact your life and often lead to fights between you and your partner? If so, keep on reading to learn about the different cycles couples can fall into and get ideas on how to better cope with stress in order to prevent fights.

Cycle 1: This stress is killing me and my partner doesn’t get it

One of you is experiencing external stress and may not know how to handle it. As a result, the stressed partner may pull away from the relationship or take it out on the other partner.
The other partner may feel hurt that the partner is pulling away or feel like he/she needs to walk on eggshells to avoid more fights.


To read the rest of the tips, click here:


----------

